# Kill all them viruses...



## dernektambura (Jan 8, 2020)

25% water
25% orange juice
50% red wine
honey, star anise, vanilla stick, ....

in sauce pan mix everything except wine and bring it to boil...
add wine and bring it to simmer but not to boil...
Kill all them viruses...


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2020)

Sounds good! I’m enjoying a hot toddy while watching Jeopardy. Stupid cold.

Cheers!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 9, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> 25% water
> 25% orange juice
> 50% red wine
> honey, star anise, vanilla stick, ....
> ...


Old school cold/flu fix.

Mine is similar except the ingredients in line #1, #2 and #4 in your recipe. :-)
I use cinamon and black pepper.
Also carrying a themos of this for lunch on ski days.


----------

